# Should I just leave this board?



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm seriously thinking about leaving this board. Everytime I work up the courage to say what's on my mind, 50 people come in telling me I'm wrong and they're right, and they tell me and my team to burn in Hell. It's just that these people, who are indirectly telling me that my dreams can never come true and theirs will, are wearing me down. All I have to live for is my team and seemingly everyone is saying that I can't even live for that anymore. It's either support their own team or die. Well, if that's the rule of the gun in this life, I choose death.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> I'm seriously thinking about leaving this board. Everytime I work up the courage to say what's on my mind, 50 people come in telling me I'm wrong and they're right, and they tell me and my team to burn in Hell. It's just that these people, who are indirectly telling me that my dreams can never come true and theirs will, are wearing me down. All I have to live for is my team and seemingly everyone is saying that I can't even live for that anymore. It's either support their own team or die. Well, if that's the rule of the gun in this life, I choose death.


Without people like you, who will stand up to the haters?

Besides, I got your back when you need it, just give me a holler.


----------



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

sunzaz, why would you take that so personally, thats just stupid
fsho hirsh


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No, don't leave. From what I understand is people just don't like the tone of the way you post, and it's ok to be die hard and share your opinion, which is great. Don't let others discourage you on that but I would easy on your tone of posting a bit because others prolly feel as if you dont wanna engage in knowledgeable conversation or just any conversation or show respect towards the other or their team. So, they do it back to you it seems.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

No, people like you make this board more entertaining on the off days. 

You're the one who is extreme though. You refused to even watch your team play because you thought whether or not you did had direct correlation to whether they won or lost. You claimed that the NBA is done because the Suns didn't make the finals. The Suns season was a complete failure because they didn't win the title. 

You're the one with the support my team or die mentality, and it should make you wonder when everytime you make a thread, everyone is in agreement that you're out of line and wrong. Then you say those people are out of line? It really puts into perspective who is being extreme.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why don't ya stop being a drama queen?

And stick around.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The point of thist site is to discuss basketball, and if you can't do that without taking any criticism from anyone then maybe you should leave, for your own good. If you don't want to leave then don't, but there will always be people are going to dissagree with you no matter what you say, whether your rite or wrong. You need to get use to that if you want to get along on this site.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

and.... time to close this thread.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> No, people like you make this board more entertaining on the off days.
> 
> You're the one who is extreme though. You refused to even watch your team play because you thought whether or not you did had direct correlation to whether they won or lost. You claimed that the NBA is done because the Suns didn't make the finals. The Suns season was a complete failure because they didn't win the title.
> 
> You're the one with the support my team or die mentality, and it should make you wonder when everytime you make a thread, everyone is in agreement that you're out of line and wrong. Then you say those people are out of line? It really puts into perspective who is being extreme.



I don't think he meant the NBA was dead cuz we didn't make the finals. I think he just meant that people would rather see Suns and Heat ratings wise than Spurs-Pistons cuz he thinks they'd be boring (I disagree with that myself) and lock out will then kill it. And because he's Suns fan people will read into it like he said that.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Rawse said:


> *Why don't ya stop being a drama queen*?
> 
> And stick around.



Exactly. I think you secretly want the attention.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Exactly. I think you secretly want the attention.


I don't want attention.Good or bad. I just want a chance to say what's on my mind. Whether or not people choose to read it is their own choice. I couldn't care less.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> I don't want attention.Good or bad. I just want a chance to say what's on my mind. Whether or not people choose to read it is their own choice. I couldn't care less.


So you want a chance to say what's on your mind, but anyone else doing that should be strictly prohibited? I'm afraid it doesn't work that way. You can speak your mind all you want, but be warned, there will be plenty of naysayers. If you can't handle someone dissagreeing with you without getting your feelings hurt then perhaps you should keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

ezealen said:


> So you want a chance to say what's on your mind, but anyone else doing that should be strictly prohibited? I'm afraid it doesn't work that way. You can speak your mind all you want, but be warned, there will be plenty of naysayers. If you can't handle someone dissagreeing with you without getting your feelings hurt then perhaps you should keep your comments to yourself.


...or leave the board for good.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> ...or leave the board for good.


If you're going to take everything so seriously and over dramatize every post then maybe you should.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> If you're going to take everything so seriously and over dramatize every post then maybe you should.


I guess part of my problem is that I was raised cheering for an out-of-town team. So I've had no one close to me for pretty much my whole life to talk about my team. That's why I thought this board might be different. Judging from everyone's answers, I may have been wrong.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Honestly, if you can't accept people posting against what you say, then perhaps internet message boards are not the thing for you. I actually have a friend the same way -- he takes every comment on message boards that are negative or in disagreement with him so personally, that he has reached the point where it is better for himself to just read and not post.

Obviously the best thing would be for you to just not take things others say so personally, not to be so dramatic about them, and just continue posting as normal. If you can't though, then perhaps it really is for the best for you personally to step back from posting (or simply not read threads after you've created or posted in them).


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> I'm seriously thinking about leaving this board. Everytime I work up the courage to say what's on my mind, 50 people come in telling me I'm wrong and they're right, and they tell me and my team to burn in Hell. It's just that these people, who are indirectly telling me that my dreams can never come true and theirs will, are wearing me down. All I have to live for is my team and seemingly everyone is saying that I can't even live for that anymore. It's either support their own team or die. Well, if that's the rule of the gun in this life, I choose death.


Hell ya man!, I got your back, where they at, where they at? :biggrin:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

ezealen said:


> The point of thist site is to discuss basketball, and if you can't do that without taking any criticism from anyone then maybe you should leave, for your own good. If you don't want to leave then don't, but there will always be people are going to dissagree with you no matter what you say, whether your rite or wrong. You need to get use to that if you want to get along on this site.


True, but do you have to be so harsh? :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I wasn't trying to be harsh, but the truth hurts sometimes I guess.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You shouldn't leave, but just be prepared for the responses when you declare the NBA is dead because the Suns didn't make it.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You shouldn't leave, but just be prepared for the responses when you declare the NBA is dead because the Suns didn't make it.


I've said it quite clearly before. I'm not making these statements because the Suns were eliminated. Hell, if the Clippers beat the Nuggets to reach the Finals, I'd still be saying the exact same thing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You shouldn't leave, but just be prepared for the responses when you declare the NBA is dead because the Suns didn't make it.


Yeah, you misunderstood him there. If you read what I said earlier in this thread. That's what I think he meant.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There is one element to participating on a message board: democracy.

Some are skilled in this area; and can express their opinion, hear the other other's viewpoint, and find a common ground between the two. 

Destroying your enemies by making them your friends is the path to a more peaceful life - even on the internet.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> There is one element to participating on a message board: democracy.
> 
> Some are skilled in this area; and can express their opinion, hear the other other's viewpoint, and find a common ground between the two.
> 
> Destroying your enemies by making them your friends is the path to a more peaceful life - even on the internet.


The tao is with you. :greatjob: 


But, sorry to say, if everyone could find common ground, this wouldn't be much of a forum. :whoknows: 
Part of the fun is arguing (with stats) why someone else is wrong. :sfight:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> The tao is with you. :greatjob:
> 
> 
> But, sorry to say, if everyone could find common ground, this wouldn't be much of a forum. :whoknows:
> Part of the fun is arguing (with stats) why someone else is wrong. :sfight:


I agree (see how democratic I am :banana: ); but that doesn't mean a thread will break down. 

For instance: Why the heck is Ray Allen wearing a Sonics jersey? 

Now the friendly banter will begin, and thoughts of sunsaz killing himself will subside. :bsmile:


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I do understand a little of your point of view, sunsaz. I've been a member of this board for two years and I read it just about everyday, yet I've only got 50 posts to my name. I don't think that my opinions are as qualified as some, and some people do a lot of research before they say something. Still, if you have something to say, you should say it, and let what people think fall by the wayside. Some of the spur fans know they can bait you, and you let it get to you really easily. I don't like much of their comments either, but I suppose to the victors go the spoils. 

I'm not too upset over this year. It's not like the spurs blew us out after the first game. And they've been to the playoffs 8 years in a row. They won out to a team that's been together for one year. Next year, things' be different. 

That being said, I am a long time sun fans and I disagree with a good portion of your posts. But, you are outrageous, and I think more often than not, you say what the rest of us want to say, while we bite our tongues. 

Dude, stay. Or else the discussion board becomes a newsroom.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> I've said it quite clearly before. I'm not making these statements because the Suns were eliminated. Hell, if the Clippers beat the Nuggets to reach the Finals, I'd still be saying the exact same thing.



Since when are there any suns fans in Germantown??? I live about 5 minutes away from you appatently.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Ownerofpueblo said:


> I do understand a little of your point of view, sunsaz. I've been a member of this board for two years and I read it just about everyday, yet I've only got 50 posts to my name. I don't think that my opinions are as qualified as some, and some people do a lot of research before they say something. Still, if you have something to say, you should say it, and let what people think fall by the wayside.
> 
> That being said, I am a long time sun fans and I disagree with a good portion of your posts. But, you are outrageous, and I think more often than not, you say what the rest of us want to say, while we bite our tongues.
> 
> Dude, stay. Or else the discussion board becomes a newsroom.


Same here, i think ive been on here for 2 years or so, and i've got 300 posts. hell, i'm even a supporting member. I read most posts and a lot of times wont post because i feel like someone else could say it better than I, or i'm not well-versed enough to answer the post, or i just dont feel like posting. 

And in reading some of your posts, they are a little on the extreme side. when i first read the 'rip nba' thread, my first thought was it was about bitterness stemming from the suns loss, mainly because you were so vocal throughout.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> Same here, i think ive been on here for 2 years or so, and i've got 300 posts. QUOTE]
> 
> 299 as of time of posting, but who's counting, and for that matter, why should anyone care the amount of posts? just throwing that out there.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You gotta earn respect.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

sloth said:


> You gotta earn respect.


Kind of hard to earn respect when seemingly the entire world is already out to shoot you down.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> Kind of hard to earn respect when seemingly the entire world is already out to shoot you down.


Look at what ppl said when i was first posting



JarvisHayes24 said:


> oh great, another bulls fan. :uhoh: welcome!





Mikedc said:


> Crazy talk





trick said:


> you gotta be kidding me. can this post get any more overrated?
> 
> heck, i'd rather have Amare than Tyson.





MiamiHeat03 said:


> Wade wont be traded.............all those trade u mention was horrible.......especially the 3rd trade.........


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

sloth said:


> Look at what ppl said when i was first posting


That was before you were Curveball Champion of the World!


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

sloth said:


> Look at what ppl said when i was first posting


Yeah, but the Bulls already had respect with those six titles. When you have no titles, it's a hell of alot harder to get such respect.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> Yeah, but the Bulls already had respect with those six titles. When you have no titles, it's a hell of alot harder to get such respect.


Whats the Suns not having a championship having to do with a Suns fan gaining respect as a poster on this board???


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

at least you had the best regular season and went deep into the playoffs.

I wouldnt mind a first round exit.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

sloth said:


> Whats the Suns not having a championship having to do with a Suns fan gaining respect as a poster on this board???


I don't know. But I seem to get my butt kicked more from Spurs, Rockets, and Lakers fans as opposed to Jazz, Clippers, and Nuggets fans.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Don't take things too seriously man. It's just a message board, that's what you have to remember. You are speaking your mind, which is good, but just don't forget that others are speaking their minds as well, and sometimes they may not be in agreeance with what you say. 
Don't get too worked up over it, just express yourself your own way, and if some people don't like it, so be it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Kind of hard to earn respect when seemingly the entire world is already out to shoot you down.


Maybe it's these type of guilt trips that get you to the point where you're at? How about talking basketball instead of pinpointing minor nonsense and magnifying it to make it look like this whole board is against you. Get real man. It's not that hard to participate on this board without getting picked on. Talk basketball and leave all the personal stuff out of it. You're just trying to make people feel sorry for you, but in reality, if basketball really was your outlet then you wouldn't be telling us about your personal life because it wouldn't be necessary, and it would only jeopardize your reputation here. So if basketball and these boards really were your only escapes, then I'm guessing you'd spend a lot more time talking about basketball and less time trying to make people feel sorry for you. Again, I don't subscribe to your bull**** for a split second.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> Look at what ppl said when i was first posting


You're still not very respected.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Maybe it's these type of guilt trips that get you to the point where you're at? How about talking basketball instead of pinpointing minor nonsense and magnifying it to make it look like this whole board is against you. Get real man. It's not that hard to participate on this board without getting picked on. Talk basketball and leave all the personal stuff out of it. You're just trying to make people feel sorry for you, but in reality, if basketball really was your outlet then you wouldn't be telling us about your personal life because it wouldn't be necessary, and it would only jeopardize your reputation here. So if basketball and these boards really were your only escapes, then I'm guessing you'd spend a lot more time talking about basketball and less time trying to make people feel sorry for you. Again, I don't subscribe to your bull**** for a split second.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rawse said:


> You're still not very respected.


idk, I'm highly regarded by the many on the Bulls board.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dang what a dumb thread. Brah, don't matter what people say about you. **** them if they don't like you. Just tell them **** you I don't give a **** what you think. If they don't like your opinion, **** them. That basically sums it up.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> idk, I'm highly regarded by the many on the Bulls board.


You're "regarded" as a nuisance, maybe. Anything past that paints a very inaccurate self-portrait.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

You know what? Forget it. Just ****ing forget it. No one will ever understand me. Not even me. I'm just going to post a bunch of controversial **** that I feel like writing and not give a **** about anyone. No one gives a **** about me, so I won't give a **** about them either.

Mods, feel free to close this thread at your leasure.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I see that you are angry, disappointed and probably feel misunderstood. That's okay. But let's find a better way to cope with your anger and dissapointment.

I suggest re-reading your posts before you hit the "Submit Reply" button. I have made that same suggestion in other threads more than a few times before. Think about how your posts may be interpreted by other board members and how they may respond. Not everybody is terribly diplomatic around here, including yourself at times (and me, too). If you are not prepared to deal with the anticipated responses that you may get to your post, then I suggest not making that particular post.

Consider the advice that you are getting here and consider that some of us are encouraging you to stay here - just try to be more diplomatic while still being real. It can be done. Also try to lighten up a bit and to not take everybody seriously.

G-Force


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sunsaz said:


> You know what? Forget it. Just ****ing forget it. No one will ever understand me. Not even me. I'm just going to post a bunch of controversial **** that I feel like writing and not give a **** about anyone. No one gives a **** about me, so I won't give a **** about them either.
> 
> Mods, feel free to close this thread at your leasure.


:krazy:

And like it was said earlier in the thread, you can throw your pity party (over God knows what...) all you want. But if you step too far over the line or do it often enough, you won't be here long, your choice or otherwise. Chemical imbalances don't grant special posting rights.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I see that you are angry, disappointed and probably feel misunderstood. That's okay. But let's find a better way to cope with your anger and dissapointment.
> 
> I suggest re-reading your posts before you hit the "Submit Reply" button. I have made that same suggestion in other threads more than a few times before. Think about how your posts may be interpreted by other board members and how they may respond. Not everybody is terribly diplomatic around here, including yourself at times (and me, too). If you are not prepared to deal with the anticipated responses that you may get to your post, then I suggest not making that particular post.
> 
> ...


It's hard to be diplomatic when most of the naysayers hold the ultimate bargining chip: an NBA title. It's easy for them to put me down simply because they have what I want. The others haven't been where I've been or felt what I've felt. I have no future, no girl, no social life, no care for my job. My family lives 1,500 miles away. My "friends" are aquaintances from church and work and we never do anything outside of work or have anything in common. The Suns are the only thing in my life. So when someone talks negatively about them, they're in a sense talking negatively about my whole life. I'd be crying right now if it was possible over the Internet.

I've been stuck in a hole since 1993. And there's no one who can help me out and there's nothing I know of that I can do to get out. I just want one dream to come true. That's the only thing out of life that I want. If that one thing is beyond reality and will never come true, then I'm a slave to this life.

I don't have to think hard about what I say because everything I say is the truth from my heart.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Clippers>Suns


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

sloth said:


> Clippers>Suns


Is that supposed to be some sort of test as to how I'll react?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> Is that supposed to be some sort of test as to how I'll react?


Well neither won the championship this year, and neither won a championship ever in the NBA, so they are about an equal level, but the nod goes to the Clippers for having Elton Brand. But neither are like my team. My team has 6 luxious championships, that is 6 trophies, 6 rings on Jordan's fingers for those. Mmmm, nothing like a championship, you could say that some people particularly 24 year old Suns fans absolutely covet nba titles.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

sloth said:


> Well neither won the championship this year, and neither won a championship ever in the NBA, so they are about an equal level, but the nod goes to the Clippers for having Elton Brand. But neither are like my team. My team has 6 luxious championships, that is 6 trophies, 6 rings on Jordan's fingers for those. Mmmm, nothing like a championship, you could say that some people particularly 24 year old Suns fans absolutely covet nba titles.


First of all, the Suns are two more seasons in existance and two more trips to the Finals than the Clippers do, not to mention a heck of alot more trips to the postseason. Secondly, the Suns organization is NOTHING like the Clippers organization. However, if you were to compare the Arizona Cardinals organization to the Clippers, then you would have something. I don't hate the Clippers. I just hate the way their owner does business.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> First of all, the Suns are two more seasons in existance and two more trips to the Finals than the Clippers do, not to mention a heck of alot more trips to the postseason. Secondly, the Suns organization is NOTHING like the Clippers organization. However, if you were to compare the Arizona Cardinals organization to the Clippers, then you would have something. I don't hate the Clippers. I just hate the way their owner does business.


Sloth was just trying to make you angry. Just ignore him. He doesn't honestly think the clippers are better than the suns, he's just annoying like that.

Anyways, I'm getting really sick of seeing you say "The Suns haven't won a championship so I don't get any respect!  ". The suns have nothing to do about it. I have plenty of respect for alot of the suns posters here, and I'm sure plenty of others do too. You haven't gotten respect because you've done nothing but pick fights and make pointless threads like this just to make people feel sorry about you. If you want respect, you have to give it.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

ezealen said:


> If you want respect, you have to give it.


Hate to give you a news flash, but no one's ever taught me how to give it. So unless you have some detailed pointers, I suggest you stay out of my business.

BTW, is all this because of my signature? If it is, then someone say so.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Hate to give you a news flash, but no one's ever taught me how to give it. So unless you have some detailed pointers, I suggest you stay out of my business.
> 
> BTW, is all this because of my signature? If it is, then someone say so.


You don't need to be taught to give respect. If you don't plan on giving it to other people than don't whine about not getting any respect.

BTW, no one cares about your signature.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man fandom is weird. At the end of the day, it's not like any one here has the Larry O'Brien trophy in their pockets. If you're not on the team (or apart of the organization), you didn't win anything. 

Maybe you should go bowling or get a girl or enjoy the warm weather. If an NBA championship is going to make your life better personally, please consult a physician now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Hate to give you a news flash, but no one's ever taught me how to give it. So unless you have some detailed pointers, I suggest you stay out of my business.
> 
> BTW, is all this because of my signature? If it is, then someone say so.



If you want to allow yourself to get help, your tone and attitude aren't exactly in the right place for you to get that. You can speak your mind and have a better demeanor, post objectively, and stop insulting the fans of other teams and their teams, and you''ll get respect. But it all has to start with your attitude and the way you come off. Maybe that's the root to all your problems in life. Because you have a shaded perspective on things, the way you come off isn't allowing yourself to get things to where you want them. Outside of the Suns. And you're only 24 yrs old. You act like you're in your 40's and have such a short life left. And I'm sure you know things won't be handed to you. You have to show effort inorder for things to go your way, and as I said your attitude isn't allowing things to happen or allow yourself to make the changes you need to.


----------



## bdw0617 (Apr 4, 2003)

i will say this in your defense, if you do have the best record in the NBA, I think it is a waste of a season not to win the title.


----------

